# Libro electronica digital



## electronicoabel (Dic 21, 2010)

Estudio ingenieria electronica y voy a 4to semestre donde llevare electronica digital ll, quisiera que me recomendaran un buen libro para llevar esta asignatura aqui esta mi temario. Gracias.


----------



## 1024 (Dic 23, 2010)

Te recomiendo Sistemas digitales: Principios y aplicaciones, Escrito por Tocci, es un libro muy completo que aborda estos temas:
Sistemas y códigos numéricos.
Descripción de los circuitos lógicos.
Circuitos lógicos combinacionales.
Flip-flops y dispositivos relacionados.
Aritmética digital: operaciones y circuitos.
Contadores y registros.
Familias lógicas de circuitos integrados.
Circuitos lógicos MSI.
Interfaces.
Dispositivos de Memoria.
Aplicaciones de los dispositivos lógicos programables.


----------



## sobreviviente33 (Ene 18, 2013)

Buenas tardes:

Estoy por comenzar un curso de electrónica digital y me gustaría que recomendaran alguno libro de esta.

Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## Chico3001 (Ene 19, 2013)

Logica digital y Diseño de computadores de Morris M Mano....


----------

